# Jamieson, Fausset, and Brown



## yeutter (Jan 25, 2010)

Almost everyone else on this forum probably knows this, but I was surprised to learn that they were not all Free Church men. * Jamieson* was a Teaching Elder in and one time Moderator of the Church of Scotland. *Fausset*, was an Anglican Presbyter and was created a Prebendary of York. * Brown* was a Teaching Elder in and one time moderator of the Free Church of Scotland.
I am amazed that these men were able to reach across denominational lines to produce their commentary.


----------

